# how much do preggies need to eat?



## mousery_girl (Nov 13, 2011)

I overfed my mummy once and she got obese lmao, is it just double?


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

I just pile it a good lot in to start and top it up when it needs it :lol: make sure there's lots of yummy fatty and protein rich food in there.


----------



## BlackCat99 (Jun 30, 2011)

I feed lab blocks and I give my girls an extra two pieces to start and replace them as they get eaten (plus the normal amount I feed daily)


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Mine get as much as they want. I always make sure they have plenty and when the babies come, extra so that they will see that they have enough resources to raise their litter. There is no harm in providing them with extra but there could be a lot of harm if she doesn't get enough food.


----------



## MoonfallTheFox (Nov 12, 2011)

Feed her as much as she wants and always have food in there for her.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

> Feed her as much as she wants and always have food in there for her.


This is good, sensible advice - not only for mice in kindle but for all mice


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

My meeces always jump up when I come in the mousery, and if I don't give them something new to eat, they always find a little bit extra leftover to tide them over. I give them at least one quarter more than they are likely to want, just in case.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Yeah, I overfeed as well. I'd much rather throw food away than have hungry mice!


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

Free feeding is the safest due to their metabolism.


----------



## MoonfallTheFox (Nov 12, 2011)

We should not force tiny animals to go without food for any length of time. :3

Mine ran out of food once, and I found one of my does shuddering and skinnny and weak. From one night of no food.

She is fine now, and I didn't know they'd run out.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

^^^
I forgot to feed the mice one night before I went to bed. I woke up, looked in on my mice, and thought, "Holey cow, why does their fur look so shoddy!?" Then I noticed the spots of blood all over the tank, and opened it up to find my two mommas had eaten 5 of the babies. I still feel kinda cruddy about it, was thankful the best bubs were left. Lesson learned. :?


----------



## mousery_girl (Nov 13, 2011)

o god, thing is I can't do this with ANY of my mice because they just over eat! I could give them a pile and they would eat it all! They're stomachs look like golfballs, heavily pregnant style! Over night! Eventually they're whole body turns to fat with skin that strectches an inch off them. It would kill them evetntually, I feed them on comercial diet although I'll be swapping it for stale bread oats and seeds soon...


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Why don't you take the advice that was given you?

Calm down and try not to spread so many posts all about the same thing. We are supportive; you need to do the necessary work in a timely fashion.

Your mousies depend on YOU and noone else.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

> o god, thing is I can't do this with ANY of my mice because they just over eat! I could give them a pile and they would eat it all! They're stomachs look like golfballs, heavily pregnant style! Over night!


Please see my post on the thread 'Diets for Mice', it sounds to me like you have a severe roundworm infestation in your mice.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

> I forgot to feed the mice one night before I went to bed. I woke up, looked in on my mice, and thought, "Holey cow, why does their fur look so shoddy!?" Then I noticed the spots of blood all over the tank, and opened it up to find my two mommas had eaten 5 of the babies. I still feel kinda cruddy about it, was thankful the best bubs were left. Lesson learned.


mousery, I hope you read this! This WILL happen to the moms and the babies unless they have enough food, consistently, every time. It's fine if they get chubby, as long as they raise good babies, correct?

I do agree you'd better do some preventative worming, even if you don't have worms in your mice, it cannot hurt. You've got something going on and it's wise to forego any breeding until you've got it worked out.


----------



## mousery_girl (Nov 13, 2011)

ok I've given them a lot today and they haven't overeaten this time... i will worm them soon as


----------

